# griffins gnat!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just noticed a midge hatch tonight after the drizzle!!! since I am going out I made up a few griffins gnats as midge patterns in size 16. never caught anything on a hook this small yet but never tried so will give it a go with 4 or 5x tippet and hope for the best. all these are made if is peacock herl and grizzly hackle wrapped up the shank.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres the midge hatch in effect


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

And those are actually big griffiths gnats  
Good looking flies you got there. I have gnats in my box for the trout waters down to 22s and 24s, really for anything below 18s you can't use peacock and have to go to dubbed bodies. If you have access to a good partridge neck another effective midge pattern is just a soft hackle you dress to float in the surface film. size 18 or 20 softies in the film = fish


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I kno they are bigger than what people call for but I matched the hook to the bugs outside and these are like size 16 hooks?? glad it was cause I don't got no sizees smaller than that. no trout up here but steels and they are gone. made these for gills or whatever. I live a block from lake erie so the midges came from there. might try um on the river when I go out there asap? might just used leeches and clousers for the smallies tho.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

for midges that big try a quill body with a dumbed head and some cdc in the front, i have always thought griffiths(though used everywhere) looked so little like a midge i dont understand why fish eat them. i like the soft hackle idea, i may be using that tomorow. also on tough water carry small midges, thread body and cdc used as dubing for the head, you never know when the #30 may come in handy...


----------

